# The New TiVo.com - Sept. 2015 Edition



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TiVo has introduced a new web site with some nice looking features including the ability to watch programs that are recorded and stored on your TiVo on your PC. I believe this is a new feature and is real nice.

However, I seem to have lost the ability to program my TiVoHD from the web site. I know this feature worked on the 27th of September. I have a TiVo that is remotely located and I like to program it to record some stuff. Now I've seen to have lost that ability.

Am I missing something?


----------



## gcw07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Not sure if it works for Tivo HD's, but have you tried the online.tivo.com site?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

It lists my TiVo HD in the dropdown box, but says "DVR not supported. To use all the features on TiVo Online, you must have a TiVo Premiere, TiVo Roamio, or newer DVR."

I haven't tried that in a while, so I don't know if that's new. I guess we've been deprecated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's not new. They introduced it a couple months ago. However until now you could still access the old site, which worked with older TiVos. Now this seems to have replaced it completely, so I guess users of older units are SOL.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

gcw07 said:


> Not sure if it works for Tivo HD's, but have you tried the online.tivo.com site?


Yes. Essentially the same thing once you're logged in.


----------



## PhredC (Aug 14, 2002)

Honestly this is the final straw for me. I won't ever buy another TiVo product. It's bad enough that you have rarely been able to transfer lifetime guides to a new TiVo but blatantly taking away functionality means this guy won't even think about buying anything from them again and I have been a customer since the very first TiVo model.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Like all companies they are in the business of making money. Most of what they make is on the service not the hardware. So allowing people to transfer lifetime is not in the interest of their bottom line. As far as I know they have only done that twice in their entire history. They allowed a one time transfer for all S1 units purchased before 1/2000 because the language in their first service agreement wasn't clear and people assumed they'd be able to transfer lifetime. The did it once more when the S3 units were released if you paid a 1 time fee in an effort to move more customers over to the S3 hardware. That's it! 

As for removing functionality... The S3 units were released in 2006. It's almost 2016. How long do you expect them to keep supporting old units? Eventually every company EOLs old products. Apple does it every 3 years or so. With the S3 TiVos you go like 9 years of full functionality before they started removing stuff.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not happy about the situation, but it's not going to have me abandon TiVo. I'm even considering getting a bolt.

Still, this is functionality that I was going to depend on for a bit.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The functionality with a newer TiVo is a LOT better. When you schedule a new recording or update an existing one it happens instantly. It doesn't have the 15 minute window like older TiVos. You also have a lot more control over existing recordings, the To Do List, SPs, etc... 

In fact if you get a newer TiVo the app has even more features then the website, even remotely. You can do almost anything you can do on the TiVo itself from the app. So you have essentially full control of the TiVo even when you're away from home.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's not new. They introduced it a couple months ago. However until now you could still access the old site, which worked with older TiVos. Now this seems to have replaced it completely, so I guess users of older units are SOL.


It claims you can still use the old Find TV Shows site but the link only sends you back to www.tivo.com.










Scott


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> As for removing functionality... The S3 units were released in 2006. It's almost 2016. How long do you expect them to keep supporting old units? Eventually every company EOLs old products. Apple does it every 3 years or so. With the S3 TiVos you go like 9 years of full functionality before they started removing stuff.


I don't think Apple continues to charge a monthly fee to users of EOL products though.



waynomo said:


> I'm even considering getting a bolt.


That's crazy talk!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

caughey said:


> I don't think Apple continues to charge a monthly fee to users of EOL products though.


Most of the people complaining about this have lifetime. If you're still paying monthly on an old unit like that you're much, much, better off just upgrading your hardware. TiVo even offers special deals on hardware upgrades to people with long time monthly contracts.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Most of the people complaining about this have lifetime. If you're still paying monthly on an old unit like that you're much, much, better off just upgrading your hardware.


No doubt. Still, comparing Apple and TiVo in this case is like comparing apples and...



> TiVo even offers special deals on hardware upgrades to people with long time monthly contracts.


I wonder if they still do today? Seems like a lot of things changed overnight.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The functionality with a newer TiVo is a LOT better. When you schedule a new recording or update an existing one it happens instantly. It doesn't have the 15 minute window like older TiVos. You also have a lot more control over existing recordings, the To Do List, SPs, etc...
> 
> In fact if you get a newer TiVo the app has even more features then the website, even remotely. You can do almost anything you can do on the TiVo itself from the app. So you have essentially full control of the TiVo even when you're away from home.


I have a Roamio Pro. Yes, all that is great. It still doesn't help me with the my TiVoHD that is sitting in the mountain house 400 miles away. 

I wish they had given a heads up about this. I may have planned my strategy a little bit differently.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> It claims you can still use the old Find TV Shows site but the link only sends you back to www.tivo.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get to that screen? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

What I'd like to know is why TiVo Online can't see my Roamio in the Family Room? It sees my other TiVos but not the main one. So very annoying. I can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

waynomo said:


> I have a Roamio Pro. Yes, all that is great. It still doesn't help me with the my TiVoHD that is sitting in the mountain house 400 miles away.
> 
> I wish they had given a heads up about this. I may have planned my strategy a little bit differently.


I'm not in that situation, but can you set up kmttg to do what you need? It would take more work and networking skills than just going to a website.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9063392#post9063392


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

caughey said:


> I'm not in that situation, but can you set up kmttg to do what you need? It would take more work and networking skills than just going to a website.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9063392#post9063392


I don't think so. Basically, I was using tivo.com to program upcoming shows to record. I have kmttg running on a local laptop at the mountain house that can pull shows, or whatever I need to do that way.

I'm not sure how I could use it to schedule recordings. I suppose I could get it to change to the proper channel and then hit record right when the show started. I would need to figure out the exact key press sequence.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

waynomo said:


> How did you get to that screen? I can't seem to find it.


I get it right after I log into TiVo Online. Note that I only have S3 OLED and HD's on my account.

Scott


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

waynomo said:


> TiVo has introduced a new web site with some nice looking features including the ability to watch programs that are recorded and stored on your TiVo on your PC. I believe this is a new feature and is real nice.
> 
> However, I seem to have lost the ability to program my TiVoHD from the web site. I know this feature worked on the 27th of September. I have a TiVo that is remotely located and I like to program it to record some stuff. Now I've seen to have lost that ability.
> 
> Am I missing something?


you need a stream to watch via pc does not allow pc viewing with just a premiere.


----------



## emfinlay (Sep 21, 2008)

I am really missing the Daily Picks feature. I used that all the time-I used the old site because of that. I sure wish they add that feature to the new site. Sold my S3HD with Lifetime in August. Perfect timing for me; sucks for the buyer.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

waynomo said:


> I don't think so. Basically, I was using tivo.com to program upcoming shows to record. I have kmttg running on a local laptop at the mountain house that can pull shows, or whatever I need to do that way.
> 
> I'm not sure how I could use it to schedule recordings. I suppose I could get it to change to the proper channel and then hit record right when the show started. I would need to figure out the exact key press sequence.


I think your best bet is something like a Slingbox. You need to be able to send keypresses to the TivoHD, and see the video it's outputting.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think your best bet is to get rid of the HD and get yourself a Premier or Roamio instead.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

There are plenty of reasons why someone wouldn't want to upgrade from a perfectly fine S3.

To remove the web functionality that was already there? Totally lame move.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I think your best bet is to get rid of the HD and get yourself a Premier or Roamio instead.


I have a Roamio Pro. I still have 3 TiVoHDs. I don't see a need to upgrade those.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

FWIW - I called TiVo tech support today. The agent said that this is a known problem since the web site upgrade and that they are working on it. He of course could not give me an ETA on when it would be fixed. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

One thing I noticed on the new tivo.com is that none of the offered DVRs had lifetime as a service option.

Ah, so I see it now called All-in, but I don't see that as a choice either. The Bolt seems to be a good fit for my future plans of dropping cable and using a combo of OTA and streaming. Gotta have Lifetime though or now deal.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

waynomo said:


> TiVo has introduced a new web site with some nice looking features including the ability to watch programs that are recorded and stored on your TiVo on your PC. I believe this is a new feature and is real nice. However, I seem to have lost the ability to program my TiVoHD from the web site. I know this feature worked on the 27th of September. I have a TiVo that is remotely located and I like to program it to record some stuff. Now I've seen to have lost that ability. Am I missing something?


Did you see this?


HarperVision said:


> I just got this email after I called TiVo to ask why I was still being charged for the OTA that I cancelled back on 9/21:
> 
> Dear David
> 
> ...


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, that's interesting.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Did you see this?


Holy f***. No I didn't. I've got 2 on lifetime, but one sitting idle with no service. Looks like I may have a new door stop.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I submitted a complaint about this via Tivo's web site, and got this email back:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support!
> 
> As you have confirmed, remote scheduling is no longer available on legacy TiVo boxes. You can definitely request that this feature be added to the TiVo Service to further improve your TiVo experience in day to day operation with your devices using the below link:
> 
> ...


So I did. And I encourage all other S3 owners who (used to) use the Tivo.com remote scheduling to do the same. Maybe if they hear from enough of us, they'll restore the remote scheduling for us old timers.


----------



## Meraub (Oct 2, 2015)

So, now either be happy with LESS service at the SAME price or go jump in a lake. Great way to take care of your customers. 
A very unhappy S3HD owner!
Mark


----------



## boykster (Sep 9, 2008)

Meraub said:


> So, now either be happy with LESS service at the SAME price or go jump in a lake. Great way to take care of your customers.
> A very unhappy S3HD owner!
> Mark


Agreed - what a TERRIBLE way to do business. What does a "lifetime subscription" mean if you take away one of the most important features? I used to program 80% of my shows via the web tool.....


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

boykster said:


> Agreed - what a TERRIBLE way to do business. What does a "lifetime subscription" mean if you take away one of the most important features? I used to program 80% of my shows via the web tool.....


Wow 80%? I've only used it once in all the time that it's been available and that was more to see how it worked than anything else.

I'm curious why you used the website a lot more than setting up the recordings locally on the TiVo?

Scott


----------



## boykster (Sep 9, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Wow 80%? I've only used it once in all the time that it's been available and that was more to see how it worked than anything else.
> 
> I'm curious why you used the website a lot more than setting up the recordings locally on the TiVo?
> 
> Scott


I usually have my laptop with me when I'm watching TV (doing work generally) so if I see a commercial or read about a show I'm interested in, I'd use tivo.com to schedule the recording rather than the UI. Its much faster and easier to set programming details with the web tool vs the clunky UI, and I don't have to interrupt what I'm watching to do it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

boykster said:


> I usually have my laptop with me when I'm watching TV (doing work generally) so if I see a commercial or read about a show I'm interested in, I'd use tivo.com to schedule the recording rather than the UI. Its much faster and easier to set programming details with the web tool vs the clunky UI, and I don't have to interrupt what I'm watching to do it.


Go figure the guy doing work and scheduling recordings on his laptop while watching tv doesn't want to interrupt what he's watching by using the Tivo UI.

Sorry gave me a good chuckle imagining that.

I'm sure it sucks to lose something you liked using.


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> It claims you can still use the old Find TV Shows site but the link only sends you back to www.tivo.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I thought I was either going crazy or doing something wrong. Maybe I just couldn't find the right link on the home page.....


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

scooterboy said:


> I submitted a complaint about this via Tivo's web site, and got this email back:
> 
> So I did. And I encourage all other S3 owners who (used to) use the Tivo.com remote scheduling to do the same. Maybe if they hear from enough of us, they'll restore the remote scheduling for us old timers.


So I submitted my request. I also suggested that selling Lifetime Service seems deceptive, given that features keep getting lopped off. Maybe they should sell "5 year subscriptions." That's how old our HD was when many of the streaming content features got cancelled. Now at 6 years, online scheduling has been "lost." What next? Netflix? I'd bet that's next on the chopping block.


----------



## arkham (Sep 28, 2006)

Tivo keeps wanting us to buy the new hardware, yet they treat LONG TIME customers such as myself like this (I've had a Tivo I, II and 3). There are times when I hear about a new show at work, and I like to schedule a Season Pass at my computer so I don't forget. Now with my HD3, I can no longer do this? Ridiculous.

The Tivo app on android was always feature limited for HD3 compared to Roamio units even though it need not have been - it was not a hardware limitation of the HD3's, just an intentional limitation.

Also, when they also came out with many cool mobile features specific to Roamio's capabilities, they only worked on IOS and not Android for YEARS. Well, as an Android user, I did not fall for promises of future compatibility. When full Roamio Android support finally came out, it was already very near the time for the new Tivo BOLT.

It's really hard to buy new (expensive) hardware from a company when they treat established customers with such disdain. In fact, I won't.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

arkham said:


> Tivo keeps wanting us to buy the new hardware, yet they treat LONG TIME customers such as myself like this (I've had a Tivo I, II and 3). There are times when I hear about a new show at work, and I like to schedule a Season Pass at my computer so I don't forget. Now with my HD3, I can no longer do this? Ridiculous. . . .


I'm not happy about the decision to limit access to web scheduling for the TiVoHD.

However, and I pointed this out in another thread, how many computers do you still have running that you bought in 2007. (That's when the HD was released.) All things considered I think we've gotten our money's worth out of these units.

The one thing they should have done has given us better notice about their plans for these older units. This really caught a lot of people off guard.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I'm not happy about the decision to limit access to web scheduling for the TiVoHD.
> 
> However, and I pointed this out in another thread, how many computers do you still have running that you bought in 2007. (That's when the HD was released.) All things considered I think we've gotten our money's worth out of these units.
> 
> The one thing they should have done has given us better notice about their plans for these older units. This really caught a lot of people off guard.


I agree with regards to better notice - a mail to all existing S1-S3 owners with the release of the Bolt giving them a month would have been nice (although I'm sure that even with warnings people would still be complaining it wasn't enough time). Otherwise discontinuing the web scheduling and the past changes they've had to make with Amazon aren't really surprising or upsetting to me and I've definitely gotten my money's worth after almost 9 years (and note that I paid $600 plus $199 lifetime transfer for 2 S3 OLED's as lifetime was no longer being sold at that time!).

My 2 S3 OLED's are still functioning well for me and I was hoping to wait until Comcast switched to MPEG4, but with the new pricing for All-In, I think I'm going to have to move forward with the specials on a Roamio Plus/Pro with lifetime (10+ loyalty deal or otherwise). Maybe I could get $200-$250 for my S3's since they have new 2TB drives in them but I'm going to need to upgrade to a 4TB drive to get the same amount of available space.

Oh and yes we just replaced our 2 quad-core Dell desktops from September 2007 with new ones. 

Scott


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> Otherwise discontinuing the web scheduling and the past changes they've had to make with Amazon aren't really surprising or upsetting to me


The loss of Amazon On-demand was not Tivo's decision, as I understand it. That was unfortunate, but I don't fault Tivo for it.

The web scheduling on the other hand was already done and in place. I bet it actually took more work to disable it than to just let it keep going.

I can only conclude that the sole reason for disabling it was to push S3 owners into upgrading, and I don't appreciate it. If there were any other legit reasons, I haven't heard them. Until I do, I still consider this a dick move on Tivo's part.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Consider that TiVo has adopted this attitude of killing the S3 with a thousand cuts, and then steering you into buying the latest DVR, but they don't have the version of the Bolt that would appeal to long-time advanced users available yet. Believe me, once TiVo has dealt the S3 its final blow, TiVo will begin hobbling the Premiere line, despite its current support of it today. Judging by TiVo's attitude, the ONLY way TiVo sees itself surviving is if nearly everyone buys a Bolt, or it's "cointens" (curtains) for TiVo.

TiVo has forgotten that the S3 648 was (still is in some respects) a premium, high-end DVR that still has the best build quality of all TiVo's ever, and whose subscribers paid about $800 PLUS Lifetime ($1100 - $1200 total) in many cases, and now they are treated not at all as they should be. I understand if TiVo wants the HD people to tow much more of the line, but for those who invested so heavily into TiVo, they should have much better offers than they do today.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> TiVo has forgotten that the S3 648 was (still is in some respects) a premium, high-end DVR that still has the best build quality of all TiVo's ever, and whose subscribers paid about $800 PLUS Lifetime ($1100 - $1200 total)


That machine is a 9 year old piece of technology.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> TiVo has forgotten that the S3 648 was (still is in some respects) a premium, high-end DVR that still has the best build quality of all TiVo's ever, and whose subscribers paid about $800 PLUS Lifetime ($1100 - $1200 total) in many cases, and now they are treated not at all as they should be


Lifetime was not available when the 648 was released but they did have an offer to transfer lifetime from an earlier model for $199. And only the very early adopters should have paid $800 for the hardware. I bought mine in December and January and the price had dropped to $600 so my cost ended up being $799 each. The lack of new lifetime subscriptions and the transfer offer was the only reason I moved on it at the time given the high cost and the fact that I didn't have an HD TV yet! I'm definitely glad that they've lasted as long as they did.

Scott


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

It's MUCH quicker to program with the web interface. I program a week at a time.



HerronScott said:


> Wow 80%? I've only used it once in all the time that it's been available and that was more to see how it worked than anything else.
> 
> I'm curious why you used the website a lot more than setting up the recordings locally on the TiVo?
> 
> Scott


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

waynomo said:


> That machine is a 9 year old piece of technology.


And your point is? It works fine. It does everything I want it to do, but I can no longer program it except laboriously directly with a remote. Tivo called it "lifetime service" not 6 year service.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

judyn said:


> And your point is? It works fine. It does everything I want it to do, but I can no longer program it except laboriously directly with a remote. Tivo called it "lifetime service" not 6 year service.


I've made the point several times. TiVo is a piece of technology. How many other pieces of tech from 9 years ago still work as well as a TiVo does? Not many if any at all. You have/had a lifetime license on your Windows XP machines. MS stopped supporting XP. IMO, that is a much bigger issue. How about you mobile phone? Is anybody still using a mobile phone they had from 9 years ago?

Your TiVo works as advertised. Web programming was something they added later on. Now they've elected to not use that for the lower part of the line. I'm not happy about the decision, but I get why they made it and I support it. The lifetime service you bought is still in effect.

And you mention that your TiVoHD still works fine. That should make you happy that you bought a great piece of technology that has outlived many others from that generation. I think that is a tribute to TiVo.

Oh, and " I can no longer program it except laboriously directly with a remote." Really? Laboriously? Sounds like a first world problem. At least you can still program yours. I can't program one of my 3 TiVoHDs as it is 400 miles away. I'm not happy about it, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## arkham (Sep 28, 2006)

<rant>
I can't believe the number of people who support or somehow justify Tivo's policies in regard to old HD3 users. Sure, my HD3 still works as advertised, but to REMOVE functionality as a ploy to push users to buy newer hardware will, I think, hurt them in the long run. I was once a loyal customer who used to pushed Tivo on friends and family, because they were truly innovative and they used to constantly refresh and improve EXISTING models.

Tivo exists today because of prior customer loyalty and word of mouth. Such big product expenditures by unfamiliar consumers would never have happened if it weren't the legions of almost cultish early Tivo adopters. I was one of them.

Starting with Roamio, they started to denigrate their loyal users by ignoring their needs (paltry software updates; crappy and slow website; mobile app features purposely crippled; etc).

Also starting with Roamio, they started to segment their future customers. Android support on the Roamio was meager or non-existent compared IOS for the majority of the time the Roamio was the "premier" box they sold. How am I to move on from my "9-year-old" HD3 when development on the newer Roamio models is not even complete.

As cable companies slowly improve their "free" DVR software, and companies like Roku offer great software interfaces for streaming content at a fraction of the cost of the Tivo BOLT, there are less and less reasons to invest a huge amount of money in a device which provides what is basically a software upgrade to the cable company DVR's (a software upgrade which usually requires playing with cablecards, tuning adapters, etc).

The BOLT does add value to the cable viewing experience, but not enough at that price IMHO. Especially considering the fickle treatment Tivo gives to loyal customers.
</end rant>


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI someone at TiVo just contacted me and told me that the latest versions of the iOS and Android apps have gained the ability to schedule recordings on S3 units. So while the website is down you can use the apps to do remote scheduling on your S3 units.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> FYI someone at TiVo just contacted me and told me that the latest versions of the iOS and Android apps have gained the ability to schedule recordings on S3 units. So while the website is down you can use the apps to do remote scheduling on your S3 units.


Just to confirm -- did they mean the new TiVo Android app (3.1) as opposed to the TiVo Classic app (3.0)?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> FYI someone at TiVo just contacted me and told me that the latest versions of the iOS and Android apps have gained the ability to schedule recordings on S3 units. So while the website is down you can use the apps to do remote scheduling on your S3 units.


I haven't been able to use the new TiVo app on Android to connect to my S3's. It still prompts to use the Classic TiVo 2.0 app.

Scott


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I asked. They said you need to use the Classic App for S3 on Android. The iOS app is integrated, but the Android app apparently has separate version for old units and new units.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Just to confirm -- did they mean the new TiVo Android app (3.1) as opposed to the TiVo Classic app (3.0)?





Dan203 said:


> I asked. They said you need to use the Classic App for S3 on Android. The iOS app is integrated, but the Android app apparently has separate version for old units and new units.


I only have an S3 and the Classic Android app right now, and it works.

So when my Roamio shows up, I'll have to install the other app? Crap, I'm running out of room on my phone.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I asked. They said you need to use the Classic App for S3 on Android. The iOS app is integrated, but the Android app apparently has separate version for old units and new units.


I'd never tried it but it did let me browse the guide and schedule a recording. You don't have access to anything else though (My Shows, To Do List or Season Passes).

Scott


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I wish they had given a heads up about this. I may have planned my strategy a little bit differently.


I too wish they had given us a heads-up about this.

I rarely used the online scheduling, but I understand why those of you who were using it are pissed at losing it.

What really makes me angry now is that if I had known they were going to take away the chance to get Lifetime on the HD, I would have gone for the Roamio deal with the $99 Lifetime on the HD, and just put the Roamio in the closet until we got a new TV.

If something happens now to screw up the monthly plan -- suppose my service got cancelled by accident -- what are the odds that they'd refuse to reactivate it? And then the HD would be bricked.

Not likely, you say? After Comcast cut off OUR service when one of my neighbors moved, I no longer say "oh that would never happen".


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought I'd check out the TiVo Classic app on Google Play & there was one comment/rating after another saying that the app no longer worked with S3 HD's. Can anyone confirm whether it's worth downloading the Classic app to be used for scheduling? Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

degobahjunk said:


> I thought I'd check out the TiVo Classic app on Google Play & there was one comment/rating after another saying that the app no longer worked with S3 HD's. Can anyone confirm whether it's worth downloading the Classic app to be used for scheduling? Thanks.


As I mentioned above, it let me browse the guide and schedule a recording (which I did verify recorded yesterday) on my S3 OLED.

I can't say whether it's worth it or not since I've never really used the web scheduling before and have no issues doing it directly with the TiVo.

Scott


----------



## macjeepster (Sep 2, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Eventually every company EOLs old products. Apple does it every 3 years or so...


Apple does come out with computer upgrades frequently, but a 3-year EOL isn't even close. I'm writing this on a speedy little mid-2011 Mac Mini with 3 screens, running the latest OS, and current versions of all my software.

No EOL in sight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

macjeepster said:


> Apple does come out with computer upgrades frequently, but a 3-year EOL isn't even close. I'm writing this on a speedy little mid-2011 Mac Mini with 3 screens, running the latest OS, and current versions of all my software.
> 
> No EOL in sight.


I'm talking about their mobile devices. They stop upgrading the OS on phones and tablets after about 3 years.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Don't forget, they also killed the web podcast scheduling the same way. No notice and 1/2 implemented changed in the ui. Parts still worked and took you to nowhere.

This was a major reason I kept tivos, making the webcasts work just like tv shows with Season passes.

Well, I talked my city out of buying about 150 tivo units for schools due to that feature being removed with no notice. (I was cabletv committee chairman at the time).

Surely this is not a way to run an airline. Removing features with no notice.


----------

